# garnetgettingslim



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

me: new, atheist, oregon, let myself gain too much weight/fat & fighting mad at myself, want/going to lose 40 pounds, times a wasting!, anyone want to join me & get slim together?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello from New Jersey. I need to drop a few pounds also but not before Easter. I have no will power when jelly beans are around. I wish you the best of luck with your diet.


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome, Garnet!  I've lost and gained the same 10 pounds for years.  Now if I could only lose 10 and gain back 5, I'd be on my way to a sweet girlish figure again....LOL.


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

greetings to everyone who greeted me - very friendly - your kindness is appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Garnet, and :welcome: to the forum.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2018)

:wave:   Hi  Garnet.  Welcome.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2018)

garnet said:


> me: new, oregon, let myself gain too much weight/fat & fighting mad at myself, want/going to lose 40 pounds, times a wasting!, anyone want to join me & get slim together?


Welcome to the forum, garnet.  I'll join you.   Would like to lose about 8 lbs, before the hot weather starts here.  When do we start?  Tomorrow too soon?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2018)

[FONT=trebuchet\ ms]Garnet [/FONT]


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Garnet!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## garnet (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for all the kind responses. I hope some one will join me in my trip to getting slim. If not-I'm doing it anyway.

This is my "THE PLAN": To stop eating "bad/fattening" foods at night & still go to bed with a comfy full feeling so I can sleep, to still be able to eat many foods I like, cut WAY DOWN on nut butters & sweets (Reeses, pies, cake, donuts - almost 0!) & not count calories - so I am changing the TIMES I eat whatever.

BREAKFASTS: Whatever I want such as sandwich/cheeseburger, pasta & veggies, chili & crackers,fried chicken & potatoes, nachoes....etc.
LUNCHES: Finger foods such as small homemade oatmeal bars, hard boiled eggs, an assortment of things such as a fruit, olives, pickled okra, red bell pepper chunks, long green beans, .....etc.
DINNERS: Meat and frozen green veggies, such as fish/poultry with broccoli, asparagus, spinach, brussels. I am going to prepare several dinners today-stuff ziplock bags with meat & green veggies & put them in the freezer so dinner will be ready when I come home from work to grab a bag & heat in the microwave fast.

Friday night- wine with my meat & green veggies.

Saturday & sunday dinners will be meat & a large green salad.

EXERCISE: For now, to start, wednesday,thursday,friday mornings- 15 minutes- different everyday, such as dance one day, pilates the next day, strength bands the next day...etc. Saturday-30 minutes, sunday a full hour. 

Don't know if my THE PLAN will work.....going shopping today for everything - foods, bands, pilates book, etc..


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2018)

Good luck.   I've lost 18 pounds in the past few months so I only have 2 to go, which seems like it's taking longer than the first 18.   (I briefly considered throwing my scale out the second-story window onto the pavement earlier this morning. )   

I started out with Weight Watchers but I don't like their new program, so I went back to my old standby, counting calories.   I downloaded a couple of calorie-counting apps (My Fitness Pal and Lose it!) and find those are useful.   Both of them have online forums and information to help.   I also wear a Fitbit and try to get my steps in each day.   I use Leslie Sansone walking videos for additional exercise; they are available for free on Youtube.  I do better in the summertime because of the availability of fresh  fruit and vegetables, plus we have a pool and I take full advantage of it  when the weather is warm. 

My biggest challenge is MAINTAINING.   I never learn and return to poor eating habits as soon as my "diet is OVER!!!"      Consequently I have lost the same 20 pounds a dozen times.      Food is my BFF, and my nemesis.


----------



## garnet (Mar 25, 2018)

One of my sons used one of those apps-don't know which one-& lost 60 pounds - he followed it to the letter! I have been angry at my scale a few times myself & said to my son "the scale is broken" ...I bought another scale & it said the same thing. I now have a cartoon taped on it that is one little girl pointing at a scale & saying to another little girl "don't get on it, it makes you cry." Yes, "maintaining" is also very challenging - like a punishment for losing weight in the first place.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 25, 2018)

Welcome from Houston!


----------



## Lon (Mar 25, 2018)

Welcome Garnet. Good luck with your weight loss. Does that have anything to do with being an Atheist?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Garnet,welcome aboard to this friendely place,good luck on your diet. Sue in Buffalo,NY


----------



## garnet (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello dear senior friends!  I have been  gone for months but wanted to come back & visit.   
To make a llloooooooooonnnnggg story short, two weeks after my last post I lost my job, was devastated (cried for a month -mass depression, losing a job feels like crap, made me feel totally worthless), I ate through it for a month, searched for a job, found a job (Yay!), new job is a physical job (last job was sitting at a desk for 8 hours a day), spent the first week on the new job with back muscle spasms on both sides!, been concentrating on new job training, and now I am going to start over with the weightloss project starting with the additional 15 lbs I gained after I lost my job.  So, I'm OK now, have a job and ready to get back on track with a committed agenda to get rid of the fat once and for all. Losing a job is awful for the brain, body and spirit. I have to repair all 3.
I am glad to be back to read friendly interesting conversations again.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Garnet, 
I’m so sorry you lost your job which caused you to spiral into a depression. 
That’s understandable. Losing a job can be devastating to self confidence and self worth. I’m sorry to read that you cried for an entire month. Binge eating is common when depressed. Most people eat to comfort themselves so don’t beat yourself you for that. 


The good news is that now you are in an active job which will help you loose weight. You have a dog and could start walking your dog regularly for exercise. 
Being  with a dog is great for healing since they are so in the present moment. 


It’s good that you have taken your health more seriously and started a healthy eating regimen. I’m sure with all these new changes happening in your life you’re sure to lose weight. 


Keep posting in the walking thread and you’ll soon be losing weight. I’ll personally help you. 


Good luck Garnet.


----------

